# I am suspending my development



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

I regret to inform you all that I must suspend my development for a period of time. Yesterday they keyboard connector on my laptop broke on the motherboard. That wouldn't be so bad except no ps2 or usb keyboards are getting picked up either and I'm getting a keyboard halt in the bios. As for my desktop I sold that a couple months ago figuring I had enough parts to build a new one. Well when I went to build it I couldn't find a cpu for it either.

Tldr version

I am out of a computer and need either a thinkpad t60/t60p motherboard or a socket 775 cpu. Either of those will get my machines going. If anyone donates a motherboard I will dev whatever rom they want over.

I am posting this from my phone and I am sorry that my bad luck is affecting you all now. If anyone wants to do the miui .30 update I left the documentation in the thread for porting it


----------



## audinutt (Jul 1, 2011)

I have a couple 775 cpus


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

Well send them on over! My address is 1802 east 11th street davenport ia 52803. Please don't stalk me now lol j/k.
The motherboard for the laptop is still a request too a t60p board with ati graphics like my old one runs around 50 and I will port any rom you want. If I get a cpu I will fix whatever you want in bugs. So its more or less letting you set my priorities.


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

If those are netburst p4 based they may or may not work. The motherboard has a g41 chipset


----------



## chameo53 (Aug 30, 2011)

I have a cpu I can send you - it's an Intel Core 2 Duo - E6758 chip that fits a socket 775. If that works for you, let me know. Not sure how you want to get me an address to ship it to you - not sure if you can send private messages on this board or not - but let me know where to send it and I'll try to get it out to you today.

Given all the work you have done, not surprising you've burned thru your keyboard. :android-smile:


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

Heh it broke when I was modding the cooling in it. A pin mysteriously disappeared in the connector. Yeah that cpu should work fine and the address is listed above

Edit I guess fix would be a more proper term. The thing overheated all the time whwnever I put load on it, the t60p was known for that. If I do get a new board from anyone at least my cooling is already fixed!


----------



## chameo53 (Aug 30, 2011)

CPU is packaged up and ready to go. I'll get it to the post office and out today.


----------



## BeansTown106 (Aug 20, 2011)

aceoyame said:


> Heh it broke when I was modding the cooling in it. A pin mysteriously disappeared in the connector. Yeah that cpu should work fine and the address is listed above
> 
> Edit I guess fix would be a more proper term. The thing overheated all the time whwnever I put load on it, the t60p was known for that. If I do get a new board from anyone at least my cooling is already fixed!


where is the info for porting? im down to do the ports for d2 and d2g well u get ur shit straightened out
i can prob fig it out but itd be alot easier with some info as i havnt messed with miui yet


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

Its in the miui gthread It will probably be a few pages b ack I was helping a guy do a port to use miui on theb spanish ddefy base the instructions would be the same


----------



## Dark Cricket (Aug 16, 2011)

Here is the info:



> Honestly I can't due to the fact I develop with MIUI.US . If anyone wants to do it and become the maintainer for that language all they have to do is take my roms as a base (so 1.9.23) Then download the Defy Rom for that language. Then what they need to do is copy /system/app and /system/framework from the defy into my rom. Lastly they will need to go to /system/lib and copy and libs that have "jni" in the file name anywhere over from the defy into my rom. It's pretty simple





> Yes, you need just the defy rom and my d2g one. Take the files from defy and drop them in. There should be many more jni libs than just 2. I estimate around 12


Working, but with some problems, however I think I can fix, thanks for your work Ace.


----------



## BeansTown106 (Aug 20, 2011)

thanks is this with the defy as base? or defy as base would be importing specific libs and hw drivers from the d2/d2g into the defy rom? like i did with omfgb for droid 2 using droid x as base?


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

The base is already built, they are importing the framework apps and jni libs. The jni ones only need to match framework because our egl fix doesn't debug them anymore so they must match or else it can't boot


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

I should be able to hopefully resume development tomorrow, I got an old pos dell laptop with a pentium 2 in it lol from my sister. So its slow but has a usb port and can run xp. Its better than nothing.

Edit. The screen and keyboard and mouse don't work either lol at least it boots and doesn't halt like my old one


----------



## kevdliu (Jun 30, 2011)

"aceoyame said:


> I should be able to hopefully resume development tomorrow, I got an old pos dell laptop with a pentium 2 in it lol from my sister. So its slow but has a usb port and can run xp. Its better than nothing.
> 
> Edit. The screen and keyboard and mouse don't work either lol at least it boots and doesn't halt like my old one


Dude I have a pentium 2 desktop with 3gb hdd and 64mb ram. Sparkling clean lol. Found it in this garbage place


----------

